# Endangered



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find an endangered species list for Tanganyikan cichlids?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I believe if you check in at the C.A.R.E.S. forum on Cichlid-forum you will be directed to the endangered lists for the various cichlid species and lakes.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

C.A.R.E.S. List


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

So I scanned over the list quickly and is it all Vic. cichlids???

I know that most of the fish here are endangered but were any from tang????


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

If you are questioning a specific fish you can go to Fish Base and follow the prompts to find the fish. I think they also have a listing. If I recall the listings show endangered rating, such as threatened etc.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Furcifer158 said:


> So I scanned over the list quickly and is it all Vic. cichlids???
> 
> I know that most of the fish here are endangered but were any from tang????


I think one of the gobies is on the list...maybe just a watch and not a full-alert endangered.

Actually that is one of the reasons this hobby is so much fun...Lake Tanganyika is healthy and full of fish that are not endangered.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Furcifer158 said:
> 
> 
> > So I scanned over the list quickly and is it all Vic. cichlids???
> ...


Might not be for long though. I hear the temp of the water has increased by 1 degree C in the last few years. If it continues to rise then I would expect a few more cichlids to be added to the endangered list.

All the best James


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Shorelines can be changed from run off from streams and farms, or pollution from cities. Isolated rocky areas can change and the fish become extinct, at least for that local population. Some say the Bemba/Pemba fish may be near extinction such as the Bemba Orange Flame Tropheus, Bemba Duboisi, Bemba 'Kissi' Transcriptus.

Don't forget how quickly a lake can change from introduced species or from changes from rivers. Lake Victoria completely changed in less than 20 years.


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

What happened with lake Vic?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Nile Perch got introduced and wiped out about half the indigenous cichlid species even before all were fully discribed. Its kind of why guys are worried about what the Brichards do so close to the lake Tang breeding Malawi cichlids in Burundi. One accident/flood etc = huge problem and possible mass extinctions.

All the best James


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

So who's got a pic of The Tristramella Saca? Fingers crossed


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Chekboy2 said:


> So who's got a pic of The Tristramella Saca? Fingers crossed


Dunno mate. Is that a cichlid?


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

It is a cichlid from the middle east I believe.


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

What a call chekboy 2!

The species is Tristramella sacra, not saca, and is, or was endemic to Lake Tiberias, which I recall is the present name for the Sea of Gallilee (sp.?). Its habitat is, or was the shoreline and springs around the lake. For those not students of the great rift, Lake Tiberias is one of the most northernmost in the longest rift valley in the world that begins in Syria in the middle east and extends to south of Lake Malawi in Africa. According to Fishbase T. sacra it is rated "Critically Endangered" on the IUCN red list.

Again, as reported in Fishbase, the fish has not been reported either in the lake or at local markets since 1990 and may now be extinct. The probable cause was the destruction of shoreline habitat and droughts which dried up the breeding area at the northend of the lake in1991 and again in the mid 1990's.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Neolamprologus kungweensis is the only one that I can think of off hand that is endangered.

I have heard rumors that Tropheus pemba and that area are in danger due to environmental issues. Not sure if it's true or not.

Of course Eretmodus in zambia is "near" ... again due to environmental reason.


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I did find a couple of pics on google. Looks like a beast. The owner of my lfs had another species of tristramella and I thought it had the best personality that I've ever seen from a cichlid. He was like a pet dog if that makes sense.


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

Where did you find the pics you found? I couldn't.

This species is in the Tilapia group and was a dietary staple among natife populations.

side note:
I had a T. mariea that was almost as personable as my Oscars. But it was a terror to any other fish I tried to keep it with. It killed everything. I finally got tired of it (had it in a 10g jail cell) and gave it to a LFS I was supplying fish to. They put it, against my advice, in a 125g tank with a huge black pacu, quite mature adult cichlids (Texas, Red Devils and a couple of Jack Dempsys). By morning the Tilapia "owned" the tank and they had to rescue the others. They half emptied (splashing) the tank trying to get the 24" placu out. The next day they had the Tilapia all by itself in a 15g sale tank.


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just searched on google images and found a couple not-so-great-pics.


----------

